

TorBirdy: Torbutton for Thunderbird - sukhbir
https://blog.torproject.org/blog/torbirdy-our-first-beta-release

======
eksith
If the exit node is shady, that still leaves your emails potentially open to
being monitored. All the more reason to still use GPG/PGP and SSL.

I imagine, traffic to the popular mail providers are routinely being monitored
by some governments.

~~~
picklefish
This is a silly point to make. Exit nodes ARE shady, you should assume that
with Tor and encrypt everything. That is not the purpose of Tor.

~~~
eksith
You'd be surprised how many people miss that point. There's a "let's just use
Tor first" approach some people use that really undermine their anonymity.
I.E. Using plugins like Flash while browsing and even JS. In the West, that's
usually not a big deal, but elsewhere, people's freedom could be at stake if
they don't take adequate precautions.

~~~
nwh
If you are using either TAILS or the Tor Browser button, both of those are
intentionally impossible. Javascript can be enabled, but there's probably not
as much issue with it as with Java or Flash.

------
vixen99
Probably just me but installing this took my TB back to the stone age with
version 1.x. Be careful.

------
ParadisoShlee
For those of you using TOR -> VPN. Victory laps for everybody.

